# Film developing solutions/agents



## ultimadrift (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been looking online for hours and still not able to get a direct straight forward answer on which solutions/agents to buy? I know that I need a developer, stop bath, and fixer. What are all the different numbers mean with C-41 and E-6 etc? Do they differ from different types of film? I'm only planning to do B&W film. Thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## ultimadrift (Jun 18, 2011)

So I took a snapshot of my shopping cart for a simple B&W film developing kit. Anything else I should add to this before I hit buy?


----------



## ann (Jun 18, 2011)

c-41 and e 6 chemistry is for color processing. 

The problem your having with getting a direct answer is we all have our favorites and it is unlikely everyone will agree.

Film developer. HC-110 used as a one shot developer

Kodak or Ilford stop bath

Ilford fixer

LPN wetting agent.

LPD paper developer

Stop bath can be used for both film and paper, but at different ratios same with the ilford fixer.

I am not fan of the accordian style containers, they are a pain IMHO. 
You don't need a changing bag, a darkroom, think bathroom without windows , will do

You will need more than one graduate, and frankly you can find all sorts of items to use at the dollar store.  plastic funnels can also be found at the dollar store or a car parts store for a lot less money than $5,

Check out Ilford's website for great pdf's on equipment and processes.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 18, 2011)

You might also want a thermometer.

Best,
Helen


----------



## ultimadrift (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. So are the one shot developers better or worse than the ones you can use again? Also wetting agents are usually suppose to help it not get spots on the film right?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 18, 2011)

One shot is good if you are not continually developing ... I have never used a replenishable developer.

I like Rodinal or Ilfosol S developer, and I am not fussy about the Fix or Stop bath (though I tend to use Ilford chemistry for that)

I used a wetting agent to reduce water drying marks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 18, 2011)

Film squeegee
Film clips (or cloths hanger clips).
Bottle opener

You can glance at Ilfords chemistry for B&W film and paper: Welcome to ILFORD PHOTO


----------



## Helen B (Jun 18, 2011)

There are some reusable developers, like Diafine, that are very easy to use but one-shot developers tend to give more consistent results, more easily. Some developers can be used one-shot when diluted, or re-used undiluted with slight differences in characteristics between the two methods. The most well known of these are probably D-76, ID-11 and XTOL. Diafine is a really foolproof developer, but it does affect film speed.


HC-110 is a good all-round economical one-shot developer. Instead of the fancy measuring syringe many people use a normal syringe from the drug store. It's not a bad idea to have different measuring cylinders etc for developer and fixer.

Wetting agent is useful, and so is a final rinse in deionised or distilled water. I don't usually bother with wetting agent and just do the final rinse in deionised water. Wetting agent is, however, very cheap. It's like stop bath - you don't absolutely need it, but it is very cheap.

I prefer rapid alkaline or neutral fixer for fast fixing and fast washing. Depends on what you can get. You can use plain hypo from a pool store.

Personally I would not use a film squeegee, but it's a matter of opinion.

Best,
Helen


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jun 18, 2011)

Good advice above.  I use Rodinal and HC110 as one shot developers.


----------

